# Maxx Air



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I want to put one in the hall where the current vent is. Has anbody done this or is the air conditioning unit in the way?

Scott


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey Guys , been wanting to hear from someone on this for awhile now. I've done the measuring and it will fit in the "hall' but is very close to air con. unit. Dont know if the air flow will be harmful to the air con. or if the flow from the vent would be restricted any. Maybe we can get some insight from someone who knows about the air con. Will be waiting to how it goes from Paul. Good Luck Mitch


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Schantz said:


> I just ordered the TurboMax fan with thermostat and intend to install it in the bathroom. There are some very detailed specs on MaxxAir's website that give the dimensions needed. With those, you can quickly tell where it will fit. I'll take a look at both options when I do my install in a few weeks. Without getting a ruler out...I would guess that it fits. Hopefully someone else has installed on the 21-RS over the stove and can give you a more definitive answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Shantz,
Have you tried this yet??

Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I bought a Fantastic Fan to go over the stove area and will be installing it this weekend.
Schantz, how was crawling around on the roof of the 21RS?? Any problems??

Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

OK, thanks I will do that. That is the same procedure I used 15 years ago with the last TT we had.

Have a great weekend!!

Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Paul,
I did not see any wires on the bathroom side of the vent opening. I looked in there with a flashlight but no wires. I ended up using the light in the hallway that is about 6" away. Could you elaborate more on the wires you found?? I would like that power source much better than the light source.

The Fantastic was a cinch to install and moves a ton of air on the highest setting, noisy though. The best setting is the first one, still moves lots of air and is not noisy.

One thing though. The sealant used to seal around the stock vent was not bonded to the sheet metal at ALL. Maybe the sheet metal had a little manufacturing oil left on it that was not cleaned off before applying the sealant. It was really stuck to the rubber roof and was a pain to get off there.

More later I am sure,

Scott


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

You know I did look in that area above the shower and I did see the vent pipe for the plumbing but no wires.............









Yes I did reseal the new one. I went down to CW and bought a tube of stuff that was supposed to be for the rubber roof. I use a liberal amount around the perimeter of the vent and then a dab on each screw head. I know with any type of caulking you are supposed to use quite bit of the stuff so it has room to expand and contract without cracking.

Thanks for all of the replies Paul.

Scott


----------

